# Added lights!!!



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

So I'm certainly dealing with much more basic equipment than most folks here. Hay and farming isn't my living at this point in my life. I got my 1963 Farmall 460 for $300 and it came with a corn picker. So while it had lights once, it didn't anymore. That's all fixed now! With a full time job to deal with , a few times this (rainy) hay season I could have cut a little more if I had lights. I got a 4 pack of LED flood lights for $25 on amazon (review waiting on a few hours of use to make sure they don't burn out too fast) and put two forward and one rear on my 460 and am pleased with the results. My dad said I was no long Amish... though I feel the tractor got me past that phase. I'm happy with the results either way. Posting just to show off my junk (-=





  








New Lights




__
Frantz


__
Oct 4, 2018




460 has lights again. New LED flood lights









  








460 Forward lights




__
Frantz


__
Oct 4, 2018




460 has lights again. New LED flood lights


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Good deal! Got LEDs on my 460 as well. Dang nice tractor in my opinion. A nice compliment to the 460 gasser is a nice little super C to haul fuel to it. Mine sure gets thirsty running the round baler.

Mark


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

How do the bugs taste?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> How do the bugs taste?


Now that's funny.....
Down here running lights is an invitation for some giant bugs in the face.....doesn't matter, with the heavy humidity, we can't do much at night and I'm glad for it.....those look like they do a good job of lighting up the night, good idea on waiting for the review....I wish more people would do that.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I did the same thing with my 560. Huge upgrade from the old lights


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

glasswrongsize said:


> Good deal! Got LEDs on my 460 as well. Dang nice tractor in my opinion. A nice compliment to the 460 gasser is a nice little super C to haul fuel to it. Mine sure gets thirsty running the round baler.
> 
> Mark


I have the later 240 and it does well but most of the time I end up raking with the 460 because of the gearing. For round bales I have my father in law use his bigger tractors, but the 460 does my round bales.



BWfarms said:


> How do the bugs taste?


No doubt they'll go after the delicious light!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Seems you might have a spare light (unless I missed the 4th one somewhere, like on the Amish outhouse). Perhaps you could put that one on the front in the middle, so you could look more like a locomotive AND have more bugs to eat (being it would be more of a direct line, to the pie hole). :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

r82230 said:


> Seems you might have a spare light (unless I missed the 4th one somewhere, like on the Amish outhouse). Perhaps you could put that one on the front in the middle, so you could look more like a locomotive AND have more bugs to eat (being it would be more of a direct line, to the pie hole). :lol: :lol:
> 
> Larry


I have other tractors =-P I actually bought 8 total. 3 for work lights on my 1494 and adding rear work light to my 240 and MF135 eventually as well. High protein diet!


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

I put a bunch of the led floods on my old allis 190xt. Four up front two in the back, I also put some on my even older allis d14. On the 14 I put two small cube led lights that are a spot beam,much better than the ones on the 190


----------

